# Walking Dead



## daysgoneby (Aug 31, 2013)

Did some math today, my annual bedtime with the wife this year is equal time wise to one episode of Walking Dead, oh it gets better, the episode is a repeat as in same sex for as long as I can remember because if it works why change it up? She stated the other day that when we retire in a few years she plans on cutting back. I'm guessin will be down to half hour of Family Guy.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

daysgoneby said:


> Did some math today, my annual bedtime with the wife this year is equal time wise to one episode of Walking Dead, oh it gets better, the episode is a repeat as in same sex for as long as I can remember because if it works why change it up? She stated the other day that when we retire in a few years she plans on cutting back. I'm guessin will be down to half hour of Family Guy.


One episode of walking dead, but the question, is that with our without commercials???


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

EllisRedding said:


> One episode of walking dead, but the question, is that with our without commercials???


Yeah, cuz that would somewhere in the range of 38-42 minutes . . .


----------

